# Biscayne babies, night tarpon 15 June



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

im jealous -_-

cant wait to head back down to Miami next week to go for some poons!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very Cool. Looks like night fishing is the way to go right now.


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome! Now I will surely get out there with the 9wt! Just last month it was a bit risky with fish averaging 50-80lbs.... Thanks for the report.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's gotta be a ton of fun!


----------

